# How to make a basic board cut slingshot!



## SharpshooterJD (Oct 9, 2012)

It's finally out guys! Thanks for the support!


----------



## SharpshooterJD (Oct 9, 2012)

I'm pressed for time right now but later I will put the annotations in so never fear!


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

your doing a good job like your videos.


----------



## SharpshooterJD (Oct 9, 2012)

Thanks!


----------



## SharpshooterJD (Oct 9, 2012)

Annotations and music is in so it's officially done!


----------



## Emitto (Sep 11, 2013)

Good job on the videos mate!

Keep them coming!

Cheers.

Emitto.


----------



## SharpshooterJD (Oct 9, 2012)

Thanks! I'm glad you like them i'll be posting something every Tuesday!


----------



## ryguy27 (Nov 8, 2013)

Great Tutorial! It's Very Easy To Follow, And It Is A Good Length As Well!


----------



## SharpshooterJD (Oct 9, 2012)

Thank you for the kind words it really means a lot to me that you guys like these videos and it makes me inspired to keep on making them!


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Well done!


----------



## SharpshooterJD (Oct 9, 2012)

Thanks!


----------



## colinz (Apr 9, 2014)

Very good info video, l enjoyed it, well done thanks. cheers Colin.


----------



## SharpshooterJD (Oct 9, 2012)

I'm glad you liked it!


----------

